# Has Nexium worked for anyone?



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Are there any side affects?Just been and saw my consultant and he has prescribed these, he told me i am producing way to much acid, not sure if this is called refux.I would be grateful if anyone can help me out......


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

'hope', I just sent a PM minus the apostrophes. I hope it gets through to you.Mark


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey,Nexium has not worked to eliminate my symptoms of GERD. For example, I still have: -Feeling like something's stuck in my throat-Burning sensations in my throat-"Weird" feelings in my stomach, almost like it's being "cooled" from the inside (not sure how to describe it or even if this is a typical symptom of reflux, however, it's happened to me more and more, even since I've been on Nexium).-Chest pains, oftentimes including a "pinching" sensation in my chest, that can range from very severe to mildly annoying.However, I have talked to a few of my co-workers, who also have GERD. For one of them, she said that Nexium gets rid of her heartburn more or less completely. The other takes Prevacid, and she said she still has symptoms on occassion, however, it pretty much gets rid of heartburn so long as she avoids triggers (like lying down too soon after eating - which was one she mentioned specifically).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I worked really well for me when I had a bout of gastritis a few years back. I didn't really have any side effects.K.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you both for the replies xMyOwnSaviour - the symptoms you have sound very much like mine, i had my Endoscopy last week and my consultant found that i had a lot of acid, he wants to do a acid study on me in a couple of weeks time, i sure hope the new meds work, the chest pain is the worst.Kathleen - i do hope i wont get any side affects, fingers crossed.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You will hve to add your e-mail to your PM if I am to get this to you, or I can send it to Sue and she can forward it to you.Mark


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

'hope said:


> Thank you both for the replies xMyOwnSaviour - the symptoms you have sound very much like mine, i had my Endoscopy last week and my consultant found that i had a lot of acid, he wants to do a acid study on me in a couple of weeks time, i sure hope the new meds work, the chest pain is the worst.Kathleen - i do hope i wont get any side affects, fingers crossed.


When they did your endoscopy, did they find you had significant damage to your esophagus as well? I know when they did mine the GI doctor said I did, and that I had to be on a PPI basically indefinately or otherwise I was at risk of getting Barrett's Esophagus. To be fair, the success rate seems to be very high (I think it's like 94% or so?) in helping people eliminate their symptoms. For whatever reason, it just doesn't work for me. Hopefully, you'll be part of the 94%...


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I did ask if there was any damage and he said no, just a lot of acid.


----------

